# ¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, Maruja14!!



## Rayines

*¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES EN TU CUMPLEAÑOS, MARUJA!!*
** 
*¡¡NO SÉ SI ESTA **ALCANZARÁ PARA TODA LA FAMILIA!!*
** 
*¡¡Y QUE CONTINÚES CUMPLIENDO MUCHOS MÁS AÑOS TAMBIÉN EN EL FORO!!*
* *​


----------



## Rayines

Querida Maruja: Se ve que los amigos han ido a pasar afuera el fin de semana (¡claro, ya está por empezar el veranito por allá!), y no advirtieron la fecha. Espero que hayas pasado bomba tu cumpleaños, y que sigamos viéndote por los foros.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Maruja. Lo siento no lo he visto hasta hoy. Pero nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, o eso dicen. 

Un abrazo. A ver si nos vemos más, que últimamente nos tienes algo olvidados. 

Ant


----------



## aceituna

*¡Feliz cumpleaños!*
Perdón por el retraso...
Espero que lo hayas celebrado bien rodeada de esa gran familia que tienes.

Un beso,
Inés


----------



## lamartus

*¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!!
¿Alguien trajo las copas? 
Chin, chin
*​


----------



## Fernita

_*HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*_

*¡Un regalito para vos!*

*Otro más.*

_*Con todo cariño,*_
_*Fernita.*_


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidade Maruja. Saludos,


----------



## Rayines

María Madrid said:


> Muchas felicidade Maruja. Saludos,


Se ve que Marujita se quedó festejando, y no aparece por aquí .


----------



## Maruja14

¡Santo Dios!

No sé cómo disculparme con vosotros. La verdad es que paso poco por aquí pero ni mucho menos os tengo olvidados. 

Ya veo que vosotros a mí tampoco y no sabéis la ilusión que me hace.

Mil gracias, Rayines, algún día conseguiré hablar contigo. La tarta siempre llega, ya sabes, es cuestión de tocar a menos. Hemos desarrollado una habilidad especial para repartir y para poner el lavaplatos también (en esto se nota cuando uno vive con mucha gente).

María mil gracias a ti también, me alegro de ver que aún aguantas.

Idem de lo mismo, hormiga. No os olvido. A veces paso por aquí y como que me deprimo un poco y me voy. Me divertían más los viejos tiempos...

Aceituna, encantada de verte a ti también y gracias mil. Rodeada desde luego que estoy, gracias. No sabes la cantidad de ruido y gente que me circunda a todas horas, por eso mismo ya no tengo paz para nada.

Fernita, gracias por la felicitación y por los regalos. Acabaré como una vaca virtual. También me alegro mucho de verte.

Bueno, Lamartus, muchas gracias por tu felicitación y por traerme hasta este hilo que ni siquiera se me ocurrió que pudiera existir. Me has alegrado el día.

Besos a todas y a Ant, jeje.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi querida Marujita:
Te deseo todo lo lindo y todo lo bueno que mereces en tu cumpleaños.  Le pido a Dios que te conceda mucha salud y que cada día esté bendecido con las sonrisas de tus maravillosos hijos.  Eres una mamá fuera de serie y te admiro mucho.  También te admiro como forera y te agradezco toda la ayuda que me has brindado siempre.
Un abrazo muy grande desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Maruja14

Gracias Soledad. Sé que lo que dices es cierto, sigo mucho las noticias de tu gente y también rezo por vosotros.

Un abrazo.


----------

